# General > Biodiversity >  Dead seal pups

## BO-PEEP

Anyone know who to contact re the dead seal pups on Dunnet Beach?

----------


## starfish

https://en-gb.facebook.com/*caithnessseawatching/*

----------


## alistair harper

sspca out at dounreay

----------


## rubber_duck

http://www.strandings.org/

----------


## Better Out Than In

Mackays the Butcher

----------

